# Guardian Weekend UK Paper - Mentions Mike's IBS Program



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

Excerpt from Guardian uk article:http://www.guardian.co.uk/weekend/story/0,,1777509,00.htmlSeven ways to cope with IBS Deal with stressStress and stomachs are inextricably linked. When we get that knotted feeling, or butterflies, it means we're going into fight-or-flight mode, and that involves the blood vessels in the stomach contracting and sending blood to the muscles used in scrap or scarper scenarios. The result is our digestive system shuts down and IBS can rear its head. As stress avoidance is nigh on impossible, try to deal with it via regular meditation and counselling. Hypnotherapy sessions, in which descriptions of what happens to the intestines when we're uptight are given, along with methods of coping, are useful. A British clinical hypnotherapist, Michael Mahoney, has developed an IBS-specific self-hypnosis method called the "IBS Audio Program 100", to be practised by IBS patients in their own time, at home.----The complete article can be viewed on the link above.


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)




----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Although I am glad his work is mentioned of course and know he didn't write this, I didn't like the second paragraph from the Oxford-based IBS & Gut Disorder Centre.







I hate to see bad info yet again on IBS.I know this is not Mike however and just the way the press works sometimes.


----------

